# Anyone here going to go to Nationals?!?!?



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Just looking to see who may be going to attend the Havanese Nationals this year in Durham, NC

http://www.hcanationals.com/

I am currently working on being able to go, I am just trying to get past the thought of being in a plane for 7+ hours. I really hate planes and flying, but we shall see I have to make a final decision in the next couple of weeks.

But if you are going, don't forget to register!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Heather, that's funny- I was just going to post the same question. I'll obviously be there since I live here in Raleigh. Can't wait to see everyone!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Maybe we could actually meet this time eh? We never got to talk last year at Nationals, but then things were so busy and crazy  Look forward to meeting you in person if I can get my finger to click on the buy ticket button


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am going to the Nationals really would like to meet. I am currently in San Fransisco and will be leaving on thurs. for that long flight ugh....with eight year old grandchild. I live in NC about 45 mins from Raleigh.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm planning on going with my HRI boy Finnegan.
Please say hi!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

CacheHavs said:


> Maybe we could actually meet this time eh? We never got to talk last year at Nationals, but then things were so busy and crazy  Look forward to meeting you in person if I can get my finger to click on the buy ticket button


Yes-that would be great!! Everytime I saw you last year you were showing or getting ready to show. Just hit that little buy ticket button!!! Would you be bringing any of your dogs to show?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I am going to the Nationals really would like to meet. I am currently in San Fransisco and will be leaving on thurs. for that long flight ugh....with eight year old grandchild. I live in NC about 45 mins from Raleigh.


You must love todays SF weather :frusty:
Last year's was great.
I wish I was going but can't make it


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

hartman studio said:


> Yes-that would be great!! Everytime I saw you last year you were showing or getting ready to show. Just hit that little buy ticket button!!! Would you be bringing any of your dogs to show?


Yes if I came then I would be bringing my girl Zmrzlina, the white one I had a Nationals last year. Will let you know so you can look me up, I will most likely be hanging out with Laurie at the HRI table and when the boys are showing I will be having to watch my two boys, to see how they do  other than that I will be around, and with having only one dog it is so much easier to be ready for the ring then when we have 2 or more to get ready.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

To bad you can't go Sally, I always love seeing you around with the camera etc.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I am going and am really excited about it. I'm unofficially retired (my actual date is Aug. 1) but retiring teachers really retire at the end of the school year. In the past, the National has been either too far for me or during my "black out" period. I'm bringing Oliver.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am going! I will be there on Thursday. :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wish I was going but DH has been out of work since March, so it's not in the budget. I really thought this was the year I would make it. Hope you all have a wonderful time (I know you will).


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

DARN IT!!! I really thought it was the year too Michelle - I was so hoping you would make it!!! Well we always have Westminster! I hope to make it next year. I have to say that I was laying in bed - mad at myself this year that I just didnt try to make it! Oh well.

Sally    - wish you could come this year!!!

I will be there too!!!! I am there the whole week - arriving Sunday =and leaving on the next Sunday!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Sally, Yes the weather in SF yesterday was wet and raining and I was told unusual. I have been here two weeks tomorrow and the weather has been wonderful most days. It was a great break from the hot humid NC weather.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Heather, the flight really isn't that bad..i've flown from East coast to Nevada a few times and it goes by pretty quickly. Even quicker now that I have an ipad and put a few of my favorite shows and movies on it so I can watch it and pass the time.

I think everyone will have fun  I love seeing all of the pretty doggies!!

Kara


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks Kara, I am just a big chicken when it comes to planes, just thinking right now about flying is making my hands sweaty and butterflies are jumping around. At least I will have one of my dogs with me to hopefully keep me calmer. I don't have an ipad to watch movies so I will just have to read or something 

So are you going to come Kara? It would be great to be able to meet you too


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CacheHavs said:


> Thanks Kara, I am just a big chicken when it comes to planes, just thinking right now about flying is making my hands sweaty and butterflies are jumping around. At least I will have one of my dogs with me to hopefully keep me calmer. I don't have an ipad to watch movies so I will just have to read or something
> 
> So are you going to come Kara? It would be great to be able to meet you too


Well, I think that's a PERFECT excuse to go yourself an Ipad!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Great excuse to get an Ipad. The flight does go quickly, the airport these days can be a bit trying, sometimes delays are not so fun. Personally I am finding that I don't travel as well these days, I find over seas flights are very tiring I think its age (did I say that), any way it would be great if you came, I would love to put faces to the doggies mommys and of course any daddys.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

CacheHavs said:


> Thanks Kara,* I am just a big chicken when it comes to planes, just thinking right now about flying is making my hands sweaty and butterflies are jumping around.* At least I will have one of my dogs with me to hopefully keep me calmer. I don't have an ipad to watch movies so I will just have to read or something
> 
> So are you going to come Kara? It would be great to be able to meet you too


My sentiments exactly!! I am hoping somehow we can work it out to go to the one next year as DH'S brother lives in Mpls. And we have family all along the way, so good reason to DRIVE!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

thanks Karen, but I don't think that is a good enough excuse for my husband to let me buy one  But I am sure I will survive.

At any rate I just got done buying my tickets, entering my girl and registering for Nationals, so since my ticket is non refundable I guess this means no turning back.

So I hope to meet you all there 

Here is a picture I took of Zmrzlina just a couple of days ago. She is the one that I am taking to Nationals


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Yea, Heather!!!!!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo:
Bring lots of cool clothes everyone- weather this weekend will be close to 100 degrees (with about the same humidity-LOL). Probably will be the same for most of July.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Zmrzlina is gorgeous! It looks like she has a smile on her face!
You will all love National---I was going to go,but thankfully had not booked anything because now we had to have our basement floor jackhammered to find a plumbing problem. It was a sewer mess (4 houses hooked together and sewer from all was leaching under my house)......anyway.....the plumber will be taking my extra money.

That being said----I hope you all have a great time and get to meet and chat. Be sure to take photos to share and please check out our beautiful quilt Bloomin.:kiss:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Heather, she is stunning! Your Havs are sooo beautiful! Have a GREAT time!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So close this year but too many reasons to stay home - Dad w/dementia, McGee still acting like a toddler.....what more can I say? I'm so disappointed because I have an aunt that lives in Raleigh, too!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm going. Julie! I need you to go! How am I going to get any of your wonderful creations??? My furkids are still using the original headboard/box you made as their toy box and we still LOVE IT. Our RLH sign is still weathering well in the back yard too!
Missy, I thought it was your year to go!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*A FAvor to ask...*

Heather and I have a favor to ask of those who are going to Nationals.

We have been able to obtain a table in the vendor area in order to sell our calendars - which will eventually benefit Havanese Rescue.

Heather will be showing her beautiful girl most of the time, and I have obligated myself to help work the Rescue table. 
I am looking for volunteers who could help us at the table to sell the calendars. YOu can volunteer for 1/2 day - 2 hours - 10 minutes - whatever time you can - to help us sell these beautiful calendars.

If you are willing to help, please let me know here, and I will keep a list. We will be getting our table on Tuesday afternoon, but I do not believe that we will need any help until Wednesday thru Saturday.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Heather! She is beautiful! I love the smile!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump:

Is anyone going to Nationals this year, willing to help man the booth to sell the Forum Calendars????? 
There will be times when we need coverage. 

Looking forward to seeing all of [email protected]


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

IDK I am not planning on going at the moment.

Regarding the calendar sales, worst case scenario..we can probably find a teenager willing to man the booth for minimum wage, run an ad in Craigslist or something (?) I can help if we do have to hire someone..

Or maybe someone has a bored tween/teen tagging along? 

It is for a good cause, technically it is volunteering to raise money for Rescue since that is where the proceeds all go 

Kara


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Laurie,

I am going but only for a short period of time. My daughter could possibly help, but I'm not sure of times etc. I'll send you a pm when we know more about our plans.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am willing to give sometime PM me.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys = that is terrific. It really is fun as you sit outside the show room and you get to see all the pups coming and going and chat with lots of new friends!!!!! I will mark you down Robbie and Nan, let me know what your schedule is and your daughters name. How old is she?? 


Anyone else coming that can help?????


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Me and my special little boy Gage will be coming for all the fun!!!!!! Laurie I know I talked to you this morning but we are are willing help to sell calenders......Gage said he will do a good job....only work for belly rubs and a few bones!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Laurie, thanks for getting this up, with things being so crazy here, I have not found the time. You are great!! 

Thanks so much to those who have offered to help out, you are all truly :angel: I felt so blessed when I had asked Sandy McCabe (head of the vendors) how much it would be for us to get a table there to sell calendars, she came back with the committee had talked and all agreed to loan us a table and give us a vendor space for free. How cool is that? 

I was so happy to see that these guys care just as much to help us raise these funds for rescue, and those of you who are so willing to help volunteer some of your time to help get these calendars sold is just amazing to me

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart, I look forward to meeting you all there :grouphug:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Laurie

As discussed with you I would love to help!!!!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Does anyone know where the 2012 national specialty is being held? Thanks a bunch and good luck everyone!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, it is in North Carolina and in the first post there is a link for all information, you can also go to Havanese Club of America and click on specialities.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

So next year it's in NC also? I know it's in NC this year


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

No- next year it's in Minneapolis


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

It looks like there is not free streaming video this year....bummer..and no catalog yet


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

No free streaming video this year 

Here are results:

http://hcanationals.com/results.html


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just want to Thank Robbie and her granddaughter Alison - and Megan and Elizabeth for helping Heather and I run the calendar table. We sold lots of calendars and had fun while doing it. Alison made quite the sales person!!! 
AND 
she helped us deliver gifts to those who won them in the raffle. she is quite a helpful young lady. 

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Laurie and all the other HRI folks, Alison loved selling and participating in everything. When we came home Thursday night she said that our dog Yogi could have been an HRI dog, so she really gets it. Everyone really spoiled her. She runs around talking about Lu and how she takes in rescue dogs and all about Desi (she has the necklace with him on it), oh I had to play those videos over and over. Of course she raves about you. Also she talks about how professional Heather is in the ring, her words, we sat with some judges so you think there may have been some influence in choosing her description (I happen to know she thinks Heather and her smiling girl are the best).

Next year anyone who thought about participating and did not, should do it next year, it is a lot of fun, you learn alot, it is a good cause, you may choose the mother of your next pup, oh and did I say fun???? Of course HRI always needs volunteers throughout the year.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Was there any mention where Nationals will be held in 2013? I remember seeing that it will be in Minneapolis next year? Would be great if it came to Seattle or Portland, OR in the near future. :biggrin1:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Robbie, Again thank you so much for all of yours and Alison's help. She was such a hoot and quite the sales girl I might add  We could have not done all that was done with out you. :hug:

Linda- not for sure, but I heard some mention that it might end up here in Reno in 2013. I am keeping my fingers crossed, as that is almost in my back yard. Will let you know when we hear the final place for 2013.


----------

